# Solved: Can't copy files to mapped drive



## Sam_R (Apr 22, 2010)

I have mapped a drive from my Win 7 Pro desktop to my Win 2K8 server. I copy HTML files from the desktop to the server into this folder for an intranet site that is just accessible on the LAN. Everything is on the same side of the router; everything is on the same domain. For the last couple of months, everything has worked fine; however, today I boot up my desktop and there is a question mark on the mapped drive icon. I try to copy files to it, and I get the UAC "You need permission . . ." screen.

I can view the contents of the drive and I can copy FROM the drive to my desktop. I just can't copy from the desktop TO the map.

I am using a domain administrator account that is also a local admin account on both the desktop and the server.

I have tried disconnecting and reconnecting the map, same drive letter and different drive letter.

I have also checked permissions. At first, I gave only my account full control over the folder. When that didn't work, I gave Everyone full control over the folder.

Firewall, antivirus, etc. are all off.

None of the above helped.


----------



## Sam_R (Apr 22, 2010)

I figured it out. On the folder, I had right-clicked then went to Properties>>Security tab and set the permissions there. Eventually I right-clicked on the folder, but instead of choosing Properties, I clicked Sharing. Contrary to what I had set in the Properties window, Sharing listed Everyone as having only Read rights. So, I added my own account as a "Co-owner." Once this was done, I could copy into the mapped drive once again.


----------

